# Où acheter iPhone 5 Noir neuf scellé ?



## zazaazaz (7 Août 2016)

Bonjour, 
Connaîtriez-vous un site ou un magasin vendant encore des iPhone 5 neuf (scellés originaux et desimlockés) ?
Merci !


----------



## Vanton (7 Août 2016)

Pourquoi diantre vouloir un iPhone 5 noir... ? 

Collection ?


----------



## doupold (22 Août 2016)

Sur eBay??


----------



## ibabar (27 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Pourquoi diantre vouloir un iPhone 5 noir... ?


On peut ne pas avoir le budget d'un iPhone 7 noir de jais et vouloir malgré tout un revêtement de merde qui se raye en un rien de temps...


----------



## Vanton (28 Septembre 2016)

C'est méchant ça ! [emoji1]

Non mais c'est juste que l'iPhone 5 est quand même dépassé aujourd'hui. Il vaut mieux lui préférer un 5C qui est compatible 4G. Le 5 n'est compatible qu'avec une de nos trois bandes et tous les opérateurs n'en disposent pas... Donc vraiment aller chercher un 5 neuf ne me semble pas être l'affaire du siècle


----------



## DennyD (1 Octobre 2016)

Amazon

*Note de le modération : merci d'éviter les liens sur les sites de ventes *


----------

